# Size of layout



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked in previous threads but...

I guess I am not yet brand new to this hobby; just shopping for beginner set. It looks like the size of my layout would be about 3' x 6' (anything much larger will require negotiation with my wife). I have no specific layout in mind yet so would have to consider perhaps having some sort of continuous track (like a loop/oval or such).

Am I pretty much limiting myself to N gauge as opposed to HO with the 3 x 6 size? 

If I did choose to go HO what is a good layout size to have something a bit more interesting than a simple oval.

Steve


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Keeping the track on a 3x6 table would limit you to 30" radius for an oval.

That would limit you to extremely tight curves in HO. It is big enough to do a switching layout without a loop.

It would work for HOn3 which looks okay with tighter curves.

It would be fairly roomy in N.

Personally, I like the looks of a long, narrow switching layout. Say a shelf 12" deep and 12' long.

Maybe you should decide what kind of trains you would most prefer. Start small and leave yourself room for expansion.

And welcome to the hobby.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, you pretty much looking at N scale


----------

